
Show HN: bndr – jsFiddle for Slack commands - acemtp
https://bndr.talkus.io
======
chezmo
love the idea! Curious how this will evolve once people start adding more
commands.

~~~
acemtp
It's a fun open experimentation. we sort commands depending on how many called
was the command.

